# Freeware Registry Cleaner.



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Anyone know of a good registry cleaner. Freeware or shareware?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I've been using CCleaner.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

From www.cnet.com:

CCleaner (Crap Cleaner) is a system-optimization tool. It removes unused and temporary files from your system, allowing it to run faster and more efficiently, and giving you more hard-disk space. The application cleans traces left by Windows, Internet Explorer, and third-party applications.

Version 1.21.130 includes a new interface.

CNet Review > 4/5 stars :::: User Reviews > 4½ stars

www.ccleaner.com
www.download.com


----------

